# 1963 Datsun NL320 Q's...



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 63 NL320 and wanted to see if anyone else has a 320 style truck. They even made a station wagon also, which is super rare. I have plans for mine. When I am done, it will be my advertising truck for car shows and on the street. I have lots of stuff for it and need some things also. Whats your take on them?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow I have never even heard of them this would be the first time. Got pics?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I do have tons of pics. I'll have to find the CD I burned them on. I have some on my phone also. I am in-process of body dropping it with air-bags and installing the 5.0HO 4 speed into it. I am going to make a custom EFI/MFI setup for it and make it look like a Hilborn Injection system. Its pretty easy, just the tuned ports are going to take time. I'll post pics as it goes. Thats just one of the 7 current cars I have to do. Plus customer cars on the side, mostly hydraulics so its a breeze.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Heres a the style mine has. Its a unibody, but it still has a full frame. Really smooth looking. I havent found my CD yet.




510Mods said:


> I do have tons of pics. I'll have to find the CD I burned them on. I have some on my phone also. I am in-process of body dropping it with air-bags and installing the 5.0HO 4 speed into it. I am going to make a custom EFI/MFI setup for it and make it look like a Hilborn Injection system. Its pretty easy, just the tuned ports are going to take time. I'll post pics as it goes. Thats just one of the 7 current cars I have to do. Plus customer cars on the side, mostly hydraulics so its a breeze.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn that looks cool. Worth money?


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Not really worth much. They are great too. All the Datsun trucks are tough as hell. There are models in Japan that go bask to 1958 220 I believe for that truck. I think 63 was first year import to the U.S. I had to have one once I saw this candy apple red one at a dealership. It looked like a mini chevy 50's truck and was amazed. I didn't stop to see it, and never knew what it actually was. I got mine for $1500 and it ran and drove perfect. They come with the J12/J13 motors and 4 speeds with column or floor shifts. The rears on them look like a cadillac, cause the tailight housing has a fin design. Really has alot of character. They are pretty cheap if you can find them. There are alot of the separated bed/cabs llike a regular pickup truck. The unibody design like a el camino is harder to find. I have heard they only had 100 here in U.S. for the 63. I am trying to find a decent 63-65 Datsun wagon. That is even more rare.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

I WANT ONE! hahaha. that is dope!.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I posted up my Datsun reference sites that I have kept in the other topic, check it out. There is a whole CD that I burned all my past ones I used, over a few hundred. I will post more as I find them. Here is the site that shows the old Datsun trucks:
http://www.manxsr.com/other_datsun.htm


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone here have one? cause I have some pretty valuable parts here.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

just my 2 cents, but could you pick ANYTHING but a 5.0L to put in it? you can get a shyte-load of cool datsun or nissan engines, and keep it all classic rice...


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

cause I want power....


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

oh the pic in my avatar is a 63 320 truck. I like a loud lopey idle.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Still need to get the driveshaft shortened 12" and then its 80% done. The rest is cake after that part.


----------



## spl311 (Mar 22, 2005)

510Mods, you're in Sacramento? Is the yellow truck yours? I've never seen it and I'd definitely remember that truck!

First Datsun truck in the US was either 1958 or 1959. Was before the 320, if you can believe that. I almost bought a '60 truck about 10 years ago with an A-series engine here in Sacramento. Also looked at a cool VPL-220 around Vacaville, somewhere up in the hills. Was like a wagon with a back seat that flipped up. Had a 48hp E engine, predecessor of the E1 in the 320.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh no not mine at all. Its a good example of taking a funky L320 and creating a work from it. Mine is the NL320 model, all in one bed. Yeah I wish I could get my hands on a 220.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

510Mods said:


> Oh no not mine at all. Its a good example of taking a funky L320 and creating a work from it. Mine is the NL320 model, all in one bed. Yeah I wish I could get my hands on a 220.



Thats a nice truck, too bad about the engine.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Its ok, the truck will look stock until I floor it


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

510Mods said:


> Yeah I wish I could get my hands on a 220.


I got a 223 I'm going to have to sell to pay medical bills


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

sorry to drag up such an old thread but I just bought a 65 NL320.


----------

